# Kindle Paperwhite 2 backlight light distribution question?



## SpAwN (May 2, 2014)

Hi, guys!

I just bought my KPW2 and would love some feedback considering the light distribution of the screen.
Here are some pics I took:

Completely dark room and max brightness setting (24+max) , but on the photos the shadows look a bit exaggerated, because of the camera:




























Normal light in the room:




























What do you think about the evenness of the screen? Should I be worried about it or it is more like normal?

Big thanks in advance!


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

The only time you would need full max brightness (24) is if you are reading outdoors or in a brightly lit room because you want the "whiteness" aspect.  If you are in a completely dark room, you should be able to crank down the light to a lower value (e.g., 8 to 10) and have plenty of "whiteness" on the screen.

I personally wouldn't be worried about the evenness of screen unless it looks off to you under realistic reading conditions (i.e., what does it look like outdoors versus indoors when you adjust the brightness).


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks totally even to me. And like kansas said, you would not read on 24 at night anyway. Or I could not. I have the first generation paperwhite and mine has bad shadows on the bottom. Like 3 large thumb prints and some diagonal lighting beams. And that is with it at number 6. So yours looks absolutely perfect to me. I guess the 2nd generation just has much better light than the first. 
I wish my PW1 looked even close to your pictures here. 

Just read.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Counterintuitively, when there is less ambient light, you actually need your device to produce less light itself.  Because a healthy eye will compensate appropriately.  If my eyes are dark-adapted, I can read just fine with my PW at 2 or 3 in a nearly pitch dark room.  In fact, if I start it at, say, 10, I find myself reducing it as I read and my eyes adapt.

With more ambient light, having the device lighting higher tends to help the black/white contrast, but I've still never had a need for anything higher than 14 or so.  It does depend a little bit on what sort of ambient light it is: sunlight, incandescent bulbs, fluorescent, full spectrum. 

Still, everyone's eyes are different so it's good there's a wide range of settings.


----------



## SpAwN (May 2, 2014)

Yes, I know that and the pictures were just an example how even/uneven is the backlighting. Actually there is exact same amount of shadowing when I use brightness of 5, 10 or 15, just a different overall illumination. 
I just need to know if this is supposed to be like this on every unit (way of manufacturing) or is kind of flaw and I should consider a replacement, while I am still under 30 days return period?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't see anything that I would count as a flaw. (Though it's hard to tell with pictures; it might be more obvious in person.)

But if you're not happy with it, by all means, ask for a replacement. I don't really know that any replacement you get will look much different, but you can try.

FWIW, the 2012 model had much more in the way of light distribution variations -- some people even saw some discolorations and blotches.  But that was largely eliminated in the 2013 (PW2) model.


----------



## SpAwN (May 2, 2014)

Maybe it's just me, but I am very sensitive about unevenness of screens backlight..
Probably you are right and every unit will have it. It is obviously a manufacturing limit nowadays and I have to live with it.
Otherwise the screen looks on live the same as shown here on the photos- a bit of darker areas on down right corner and a bit less obvious on left one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

SpAwN said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I am very sensitive about unevenness of screens backlight..


Exactly. People see things differently. But, you know it's not really 'backlight', right? It's actually a film on top of the screen that's a sort of light transmitting layer. So it's actually 'front lit' and the light you see is the light that reflects off the actual eink screen. The illustration here: http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2012/12/26/technology/light-reading.html kind of explains it. It's from 2012 when the first PW was released and they've tweaked the light source and improved the 'light guide' layer in the 2013 model.


----------



## SpAwN (May 2, 2014)

I just received the second device KPW2 and I am wondering which one should I give back to Amazon. The second one has very pleasant creamy color of the screen and doesn't have so obvious dark areas on the bottom of the screen. The backlight is much more even, but the screen itself is a little bit more tilted comparing to the first unit. I mean they all are, but this one is about half of mm tilted up to the right if you understand what I mean.
The creamy color of the new device is much more comfortable for night reading.

New one on right, old one- on left:














































What do you think, guys?

_made images a bit smaller to help people on iPads and tablets. --Betsy_


----------



## SpAwN (May 2, 2014)

Here is two more shots:

New PW2 on left:



















They both have so different whites, it's like they are from different generation..:/
It's very hard to decide which one to keep, because they both have their own pros and cons.
The new one is definitely more yellowish and I am not sure if this is an advantage or not, but have very even backlighting (of course in so far as the technology allow this..)

I would find either one acceptable. You need to decide which would bother you more, the tilt or the very slight unevenness...I agree that the one on the right is more even in light distribution, by a very narrow margin. Only you know what will bother you.

Sorry to not be more help. 

Betsy


----------



## SpAwN (May 2, 2014)

I think I finally found a keeper. The third unit I took is perfectly backlighted, uniform, no more slanted screen and brighter and whiter (no more of this yellowish-green tint) than my previous one

New one on right:


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

I love the Russian writing. So exotic to us monolingual English speakers!


----------



## SpAwN (May 2, 2014)

It's Bulgarian, but never mind..))


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

SpAwN said:


> It's Bulgarian, but never mind..))


Bulgarian. Yes, that was my next guess.


----------



## w33daw (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey,

I have similar doubts about my newly acquired PW2, however in this case I am complaining about brighter areas I see on the screen.

Illumination on both lower corners is stronger and colder in comparison with the rest of the screen. Should I consider it as an issue which qualifies for replacement?

Was trying to catch this on a picture, but I guess my camera is less sensitive that my, maybe overreacting eye.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

A couple of things to consider:

Do you notice it at all brightness levels? If not, maybe you can find a level that works for your without you noticing unevenness.

Is it ALWAYS there, or does it come and go? That could be something that is really due to the fact that the screen only fully refreshes every 6 page turns or so. You can change that setting and that might help.

But, really, here's the thing: it doesn't matter what any of the rest of us think. If something about the screen or light or type clarity doesn't work for YOU, then, yes, you should contact Amazon about a replacement.  Personally, I don't see anything in the picture that would be a problem for me. But I'm not you.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I see very slight smudges and brighter light "beams" on the bottom. I don't know what lighting level you have it on for the photo and its really difficult to photograph these screens. I can tell you that I happen to have one of the really bad 1st generation paperwhites. I have criss cross light beams going almost the full bottom half of the screen and very large and dark smudges with allover mottled screen. I don't see that during daylight, but at night, evening or dark indoor conditions, I can't handle it. I use my Nexus tablet. And that is with light on 7 for me. 
But again, that is one of the first generations and I see nothing even close to that bad on yours. I'd be happy if mine looked like that.  
The reason I stuck with mine is because it was the 2nd replacement for other issues and it was difficult enough the get the 3rd with the insinuation I wouldn't get another replacement. Added to my phone phobia I was stuck with it. 

I do hear though that the second generation fixed those issues so I haven't heard much about that anymore once that one came out. 

Don't stare at the screen at full light, you wouldn't use it at full light. Put the light to where you would actually read a book on and read. If it bothers you still then it might be good to ask for a replacement. Only you and your eyes can tell that though.


----------



## w33daw (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your replies!

Conditions when I took this picture were following -
Illumination level: max
Ambient light: low (night, one small lamp on at the other end of the room)

Answering to your posts -
_Ann in Arlington_
Yes, I notice these areas on every level. The illumination delta seems to be exactly the same when I'm changing levels.
Yes, bright areas are always there.

_Atunah_
Indeed it is very difficult to take a good picture, especially when you have just a phone camera to depend on 
I know that uneven illumination is one of the top issues of PW1 however I've never seen this model thus it is hard to evaluate my PW2 by comparison. I also know that PW2 dealt with it and read many comments that if offers an evenly illuminated screen, free of any shadows and smudges.
Barely ever I go beyond 14, usually keep the level of 6-10. I guess I can live with these beams, however after 1 month of our friendship they still have the power to distract me from my book.

_To any fellow PW2 owner out there..._
Before I decide to apply for a replacement, can I have a yes/no feedback from you? 
Is my case unique? Can you see similar bright areas on your screens?


----------



## SpAwN (May 2, 2014)

In my opinion, you should replace this unit- not normal at all. Too strong blotches and shadows on the screen, it actually looks like PW1.
I advise you ti return it and to try your luck one more time.
Mine is perfectly uniform:

brightness level 10:










Brightness max 24:










_Edited to shrink image to accommodate those using mobile devices or older monitors. Thanks for understanding. --Betsy_


----------



## w33daw (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks SpAwN, your pictures helped me a lot. I've added a gamma correction on both of them.

Yours:










Mine:










Something is definitely not right with illumination on my device, looks like LEDs' assembly to me. Will check with Amazon for sure.


----------

